
Embedded Mining: Turning Your Electricity Bill into a Piggy Bank - aakilfernandes
http://aakilfernandes.github.io/the-frightening-future-of-embedded-mining/
======
aakilfernandes
Reddit discussion here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3mi4pl/21_inc_the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3mi4pl/21_inc_the_frightening_future_of_embedded_mining/)

